# Tips/gear for gator hunting...



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've had a few messages regarding gator hunting, so I thought I would make a thread with some essential gear/tips that will hopefully make your hunt more successful. 

First things first, always have your tags and license with you. Anyone who does not have tags, is required to have the alligator trapper agent license (around $50 IIRC)... if you do not have tags, or the agent license, you can drive the boat, hold a light, or sit and watch but CAN NOT do anything to aid in the harvesting of an alligator. If it were me, everyone on the boat should get the trapper license.

There's several ways that you are legally allowed to harvest an alligator, when you receive your tags, there will also be a nice packet with lots of info on the Do's and Don'ts of gator hunting... this isn't swamp people, you can't hand chicken from a hook. Lol.

The method I prefer to use is snatch hooking alligators. 8-9ft cobia style rods, with bigger spinning reels, it doesn't have to be anything fancy. 50lb or stronger braid. 

So, gear... 

Obviously, boat, with a trolling motor is a must. 
Headlamp
Q-beam
Snatch rods, (usually one for each person, and a back-up or 2, we also started keeping a 7ft extra heavy rod with 200lb braid to get an extra line in the big ones)
Snatch hooks (keep a bunch, you will lose them. Lol)

Red light, for when you see a gator, we go straight to using red lights only, they don't spook as bad, but the bigger ones will still be weary of it.

Harpoon. Pretty much a must have if you plan on catching one over 10ft. We rig ours with a Muzzy gator getter tip, and a few feet of cable, as the gator will roll up in it. Connect that to a few feet of paracord and then a crab buoy. The harpoon pictured has a bent driver, from an 11'6" from last year. You can get the drivers online for less than 30 bucks, the shaft is a 12' dowel from lowes, rattlecanned black, with some reflective tape in case you have to come find it in the water.

Willy hooks- these go by different names, but it is essentially a big ass weighted hook on a bigger hand line to use when you get a gator close. I typically keep 2 of these on the boat and have them readily available once you snatch a gator.

Bangstick- I use .357mag. I want to get a .44mag or 12guage, but the .357 works ok. You want to hit them behind the head, in the soft spot on their neck. If you hit the skull you will get bone and lead flying all over, it is not fun. Take your time, make the shot count. For safety reasons, we do not keep the bangstick loaded, instead at the beginning of every trip we all get a few rounds in our pocket. 

Tape- electrical and duct tape.... even after you bangstick the gator... tape him up. Lol 


Securing the gator once he is in the boat. I can't stress this enough. Tie him down to the boat. When you go to cut a hole in the tail to get the tag in, you will hit a nerve and the gator will flip around.... you don't want to be cruising up perdido river at 30mph and have a gator flop out of the boat. Trust me. 

The main thing you have to have is patience. Gators can go down and stay down for well over an hour. Typically they won't go more than a hundred yards. Sit there, be quiet, wait, and they eventually come back up. Try and get close again. The 11'7" we caught on opening night last year we first spotted at 8pm, and we didn't hook him until almost 2am... took a lot of patience but we finally waited him out and snatched him from 30 yards.

I'll add more to this, and any questions I'll do my best to answer.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremyledford (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info bud. I’ll look back at this advice next year when I get a tag


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

We are going for an AL gator tag this year. We do a lot of bow fishing and have landed several 100lb+ 6ft+ gator gar. (Which I know isn’t comparable to a gator) but can’t you shoot them with a bow and arrow also?


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Some good advice here and thanks about the red lens. Got boat and all gear if anybody has tags and needing ride. I've heard about the only way to get a big bull is a baited peg as you won't get close to him but I'm still learning.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

John B. said:


> Bangstick- I use .357mag. I want to get a .44mag or 12guage, but the .357 works ok. You want to hit them behind the head, in the soft spot on their neck. If you hit the skull you will get bone and lead flying all over, it is not fun.


Guiding some guys from Kentucky, we got a point into a fat 12'6" that was a real fighter. Finally got him boatside and the client wanted to bang him. I showed him the spot, he popped him (.44 mag) and I grabbed big daddy by the jaws. That's when I noticed he had hit him a couple of inches forward and the bullet was flattened out like a piece of tin foil on the gator's skull. It was about that time that the gator also realized he wasn't dead and it was on. After we finally got him subdued and loaded the guy popped the flattened slug off the gator's head with his pocket knife. I had told them just how hard a gator's skull was but that's the only time I've ever seen that. The guy's brother and Dad both took gators that night but made double sure they hit the honey honey hole with the bangstick.

And yes Mike H., a lot of our hunters shoot archery gear. Just try and put your arrow in the soft jowl/shoulder area below the scutes. A back or head shot normally only results in an educated lizard.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a .357mag slug that I dug out of one...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gator fishing is AWESOME!!! All the tips John gave ya'll are spot on!!! You've never experienced a night until you do this. I've hooked em and seen em fly outta the water like a tarpon!!! Those who have never messed with gators, understand this... when you shine a gator, you must have the light eye level. If you are off to the side or overhead with the light you will miss gators. If you shine a gator, unless your other folks that are on the boat have their chins on your shoulder they won't see em.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I’m gonna get a crossbow this year. I hunt quite a bit by myself and there is nothing more frustating then blowing a chip shot with a snatch rod. I have pulled countless hooks and broke many. 
Last year I pulled the hook twice on a big one twice. He popped back up 15’ from the boat. He was just out of harpoon range but well inside of crossbow range.
I have 0 experience with crossbows. I have an old PSE(20yrs) and a Mathews. I don’t really want to take my bow on the boat. I would much prefer a crossbow.
So, can somebody tell me what to look for in a crossbow? I would prefer to find a use one.

Thanks


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

The first year I went I got two with the bow and a muzzy gator grapple like John B mentioned and it worked great. I hit the 9' with a .44 and when we got home he was still alive so that was fun trying to finish him off in a neighborhood without making too much noise at 3am. Make sure their eyes are closed so you know they're dead. Last few years I have had a lot slipping out just beyond bow range so that's why I mentioned the peg if anybody has ever tried this?


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Any good 150 lb+ crossbow will work. The one we supply for our clients is a Carbon Express Covert with 175 lb draw weight. It's short limbs and compact design doesn't take up a lot of room in the boat and it has power aplenty. Our hunters have shot completely through broadside gators several times with it. A zero magnification red dot scope with a reticle that can be adjusted for brightness is my choice for sighting. The main thing, as in archery hunting is to set up your bow and practice under hunting conditions.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

k-p said:


> I hit the 9' with a .44 and when we got home he was still alive so that was fun trying to finish him off. Last few years I have had a lot slipping out just beyond bow range so that's why I mentioned the peg if anybody has ever tried this?


K-P, do you sever the spine after you bang them? 
We have baited a lot of big ones but never use a peg. A whole possum or small **** are fantastic baits. Take Dyneema cord or heavy seine twine, tie it around the critter's head, half hitch the body a time or two and make one last tie around a back foot above the knee joint. I usually rig and freeze several baits. Three days before the hunt, take your bait out, put it in a five gallon bucket with the line hanging out, put a lid on it and put it in the sun for three days. Don't pop the lid until you're ready to deploy unless you need cover scent and your stomach is stronger than most. Put your bait on the upwind side of your target gator and if he can smell it, he WILL eat it if you're a distance away. After 3 days they float like a cork but we attach a float with reflector tape on it a few feet up the line to keep track of them. Sailcats and big hardheads work well too. Rigged from the tail end they act like a big treble hook. Only two days in the bucket for them or they will melt like wax. Once the gator takes the bait, use light pressure and ease them to the surface. It usually takes several times pulling them off the bottom, letting them run and repeating before you can get them to the surface for a good shot.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's some fantastic advice right there. I was just discussing using a catfish as you described just a few days before the draw.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Catchemall said:


> K-P, do you sever the spine after you bang them?
> We have baited a lot of big ones but never use a peg. A whole possum or small **** are fantastic baits. Take Dyneema cord or heavy seine twine, tie it around the critter's head, half hitch the body a time or two and make one last tie around a back foot above the knee joint. I usually rig and freeze several baits. Three days before the hunt, take your bait out, put it in a five gallon bucket with the line hanging out, put a lid on it and put it in the sun for three days. Don't pop the lid until you're ready to deploy unless you need cover scent and your stomach is stronger than most. Put your bait on the upwind side of your target gator and if he can smell it, he WILL eat it if you're a distance away. After 3 days they float like a cork but we attach a float with reflector tape on it a few feet up the line to keep track of them. Sailcats and big hardheads work well too. Rigged from the tail end they act like a big treble hook. Only two days in the bucket for them or they will melt like wax. Once the gator takes the bait, use light pressure and ease them to the surface. It usually takes several times pulling them off the bottom, letting them run and repeating before you can get them to the surface for a good shot.



We wrap snout and feet with tape really good but I'm gonna start severing the spine also. Thanks for the great baiting advice. When they eat the bait you don't have any problem with it pulling back out? I've got an unlimited supply of cats off my dock.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Did I miss skeeter spray?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dt84 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is great advice and very much appreciated for first timers like myself. Few questions...Approximately how much line do you guys spool your snatch rods with, what size treble hooks should I have on my poles, how much rope on the harpoon heads and as far as bait how far From the boat should the bait be sittin in the water? 
Thanks


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

John B. said:


> That's some fantastic advice right there. I was just discussing using a catfish as you described just a few days before the draw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Catfish are really good John. I bore a hole through the skull and tie my line there, half hitch him behind the fins and then a couple of half hitches around the fork of the tail and you're done. Just make sure you do the tying before the aging process:thumbsup:


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

k-p said:


> We wrap snout and feet with tape really good but I'm gonna start severing the spine also. Thanks for the great baiting advice. When they eat the bait you don't have any problem with it pulling back out? I've got an unlimited supply of cats off my dock.


Give them several minutes to swallow the bait and if you're not too forceful with the line, it's extremely rare to have one spit it out. 
Some guys use a knife on the spine, I used a modified wood chisel with the edge ground in a shallow U shape and tap it in with a hammer. If you don't sever the spine, a big one, even though dead, can hurt you or knock you overboard with a little reflex action.


----------



## kjbates (Jun 5, 2018)

Outstanding guidance here from some obvious experts. Thank you.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

k-p said:


> The first year I went I got two with the bow and a muzzy gator grapple like John B mentioned and it worked great. I hit the 9' with a .44 and when we got home he was still alive so that was fun trying to finish him off in a neighborhood without making too much noise at 3am. Make sure their eyes are closed so you know they're dead. Last few years I have had a lot slipping out just beyond bow range so that's why I mentioned the peg if anybody has ever tried this?


 my buddy down at Georgetown Marina "Adams gator guide service" uses a peg and rotted meat. He's been doing it for a while but like stated above, tags are scarce since the TV shows kicked in. he gets one located then does a swift drive by and chunks the meat over the side and keeps going.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

A couple of possum eaters taken about an hour apart. Me on the left, father and son from Illinois and my partner. A boatload. I think I see possum tails sticking out about chest high, or maybe not


----------



## kjbates (Jun 5, 2018)

Catchemall said:


> A couple of possum eaters taken about an hour apart. Me on the left, father and son from Illinois and my partner. A boatload. I think I see possum tails sticking out about chest high, or maybe not



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Unbelievable. You sure you don't want to come out of retirement? Great job!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are fine ones!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

i think we’re gonna need a bigger boat!

Fine gators to say the least!


----------



## loverboy (Jun 7, 2018)

whoa! what a catch you had there!


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

k-p said:


> The first year I went I got two with the bow and a muzzy gator grapple like John B mentioned and it worked great. I hit the 9' with a .44 and when we got home he was still alive so that was fun trying to finish him off in a neighborhood without making too much noise at 3am. Make sure their eyes are closed so you know they're dead. Last few years I have had a lot slipping out just beyond bow range so that's why I mentioned the peg if anybody has ever tried this?


No, you tap the open eye and if it blinks he ain't dead.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

More tags coming July 10th


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

k-p said:


> More tags coming July 10th


I saw that... Just what the state needs to do take something that's hard enough and add more people to it making it even harder

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I would bet most of them will be in that area where that girl got treed


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

When do y'all get to killing those critters?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Outside9 said:


> When do y'all get to killing those critters?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I think phase 1 starts Aug 15ish


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing some photos.

Thanks


Walton County said:


> I think phase 1 starts Aug 15ish


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

